# Push Bike Insurance



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Anyone here got specific bike only insurance?

We renewed our home and contents insurance with the Halifax yesterday, managed to insure our named items like wedding rings, watches etc, but they have a £500 limit on push bikes.

Just wondered if anyone knew of a good company to insure their bike only?

Was looking at protect your bubble.com.

Any others?

Also want a tracker or some form of tag to my bike incase of theft. Again any info?

Thanks dudes. G


----------



## Bero (Mar 9, 2008)

Be careful with Protect your bubble (same applies to all insuirers really!). I went on as I was bored.......things like their iPhone laptop insurance are pretty shocking. Large excess and pretty bad Ts and Cs.

House insurance quite often lets you insure pricier things as long as you name them. Or take their slightly more 'premium' package, it may be worth double checking as it should be cheaper than a stand alone policy. Is you bike/bikes worth a great deal over £500?


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

I was quoted over £400 for my bike. More than the care ffs ..


Sent from dooka's iPhone using Tapatalk & sausage fingers..


----------



## init6 (Mar 28, 2012)

Probably best to go with a cycle specific insurance if your household doesn't cover it. CTC have info here:

http://www.ctc.org.uk/DesktopDefault.aspx?TabID=3468


----------



## VAG-hag (May 14, 2012)

I covered my bike as an adiional item on house insurance as it was £1k new.... will your compnay not add certain items?


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Bero said:


> Be careful with Protect your bubble (same applies to all insuirers really!). I went on as I was bored.......things like their iPhone laptop insurance are pretty shocking. Large excess and pretty bad Ts and Cs.
> 
> House insurance quite often lets you insure pricier things as long as you name them. Or take their slightly more 'premium' package, it may be worth double checking as it should be cheaper than a stand alone policy. Is you bike/bikes worth a great deal over £500?


Yeah mate, bike is close to 3k


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Grommit said:


> Yeah mate, bike is close to 3k


sorry... what was your address again?

:lol:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> sorry... what was your address again?
> 
> :lol:


heh heh. Aye, hence I want it insured dammit. :wave:


----------



## andy monty (Dec 29, 2007)

init6 said:


> Probably best to go with a cycle specific insurance if your household doesn't cover it. CTC have info here:
> 
> http://www.ctc.org.uk/DesktopDefault.aspx?TabID=3468


Watch the small print on the policy its with butterworth and spengler (spl) from memory

Things about locks and the like are fairly strict on when or not they pay out....

EG garage must have 5 lever locks *(try that on a up and over door)*

i had the issue where even though the bike was locked in a garage with a normal padlock.... i had a approved lock and a gold security ground anchor if they cut the anchor i wouldnt be covered......

However fit a 5 lever lock to the garage doors then leave the bike unlocked i was ok even if they broke through the roof.....


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Try it as a "specified item" under the all risks section of you household contents insurance. The £500 limit is normally for unspecified bikes. 

I could be wrong, but I seem to recall that these stand alone policies only cover shortfalls where you also have household insurance, so if you have the £500 cover with your household insurance, you will need to claim the first £500 from them and then the rest from the stand alone policy. 

As Andy says above, check the policy terms and conditions very carefully.


----------

